# Pics of my doggys!!



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Just thought as im new id post some pics of my dogs!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely dogs....great pics


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*very nice pictures, but i think the last one looks like a pussey cat  what are their names *


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

lovely dogs, I especially love the black lab, gorgeous coat!


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks!! The pusscat is UncleOllie and hes my siggy pic!! Ive just put some more pics on my computer so heres a few more!! The black lab is Ebony, yellow lab Shayden (Ebs brother) they are both 1yr old , and the black and tan cavalier is our 8yr old ex-breeder we rescued called Pippa. Pippa doesnt look her best yet as we had to shave her as soon as we rescued her because she was filthy and matted. Shes a very special girl.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are goergous dogs....:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

blimey you've got your hands full then, 4 kids and two one yr old labs!!! have u had them both from pups? I've got my hands full with one let alone two, and I dont have children lol x


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

We had them both when they were about 16wks old- the breeder held them back because they were due to go at christmas but she didnt want them being bought as presents. They are really good, still puppies though really- dont realise their size yet lol!!! What colours your lab?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your dogs are beautiful, and so are your cats,,....:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahh sweet lol I look forward to getting Zach a play mate when hes a bit older and I can handle another one  

He is a Lab cross, black with tan bits including ginger eyebrows lol x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

they are all lovely, i have a bit of a soft spot for labs!!

yeh bet its like a mad house lol

my mum and dads used to be like that when we were little, there was 2 adults, 3 kids, 5 dogs and a cat!! but it was homely lol

only thing is that dogs were allowed up on the sofa so if you moved you were guaranteed to lose you seat lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

They are all beautiful i used to have a black lab lovely dogs they are, and your kiddie is lovely too what a lovely family , i bet you are kept busy .


----------



## gracie (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for doggy comments. I have 4 other dogs, a Belgian shepherd, a Jack Russel (rescue dog) and 2 chihuahua's. Your dogs are so cute especially the pic of the Lab and Cavalier cuddling. Gracie.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I love your black lab!!! he's a sweetie!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are all Gorgeous


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, have lovely shiney coats 

Love the picture where all 3 of them are in the same bed, that is soooo cute  and the one with one of your kids next to Shayden, his face is saying "I hope you are watching this rugrat, because it better not stick anything up my bum" :001_tongue:


----------

